# Race To Sub-X on BLD 2020



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 16, 2020)

*Welcome to the Race To Sub-X for BLD!*

This race thread works similarly to the other Race threads. Every week on Tuesday, I will post 5 scrambles for 3BLD. You set a Sub-X goal, and if your average is below that goal, you have met it, and that week is a success. Three successful weeks in a row, and you graduate from that goal. Your goal can be anything, as long as you don't make it too specific like sub-58.291.

If you want to choose another BLD event such as MBLD, 4BLD, or 5BLD, you can provide your own scrambles, but you must include them in your post. If enough people are racing in a specific BLD event, I'll begin to provide the scrambles for that event.




Spoiler: Week 2 Scrambles, Ends June 30



*1: *L U R2 U L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' U B' F2 U2 L' D2 F' Fw' Uw'
*2: *B L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F L2 U2 F' R' D F' D2 R' F2 U' L' B2 Fw' Uw'
*3: *D2 R B2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 D L' D F R' U R2 F' D' B Uw'
*4: *L B' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F R' U' F2 R B2 U Fw Uw2
*5: *B D' R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U' L' D2 R' U B U2 F' R Rw'

*Format: B205 * Best 2 of 5. The best two solves of your average. If both of the solves are below your goal, you"ve reached it.


_If you want to do an Ao12, you can provide the last 7 scrambles yourself._





Spoiler: Submission Format



Make sure to use the normal format:

*Goal:* Sub-X
*Cube: *Speedcube
*Method: *Method
*Comments: *I like 4BLD

*Average of 12: *XX.XXX

*Time List: *XX.XXX, XX.XXX, XX.XXX, etc.





*Graduates:*

None yet!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

Can I do a Bo3 or Bo5?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 16, 2020)

I think Ao5 may be best, because it will encourage improving accuracy. Ao12 will take forever and not DNFing will be almost impossible


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think Ao5 may be best, because it will encourage improving accuracy. Ao12 will take forever and not DNFing will be almost impossible


oof. Now I actually have something to race to sub DNF on...


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think Ao5 may be best, because it will encourage improving accuracy. Ao12 will take forever and not DNFing will be almost impossible



Got it! I removed the last seven scrambles


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 16, 2020)

Goal: sub-1:10
Cube: SM
Method: M2/OP
Comment: nod don ftw (but actually not)
Ao5: DNF

1. (DNF(1:08.03)=30.79+37.24) got distracted during exec
2. (1:14.42=28.26+46.16) not so great
3. DNF(1:21.14)=34.68+46.46 DNF Ao5 rip
4. DNF(1:06.39)=24.34+42.05 I don't really care anymore
5. DNF(1:15.38)=27.52+47.86 whatever


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 23, 2020)

*Week One Results: *

fun at the joy: Goal - Sub-1:10, 0/3

This week's scrambles are out


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jun 23, 2020)

Goal: Sub 3:00
Cube: Thunderclap V3 m
Method: M2/OP
Comments: Ugh, even tried to safety the last solve... so close to an getting an avg.
Ao5: DNF

Time List:
2:38.24
2:39.06
3:42.36
DNF [2:46.39]
DNF [3:51.17]


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 23, 2020)

Goal: sub-1:10
Cube: WRM
Method: M2/OP

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-23 (solving from 2020-06-23 22:34:36 to 2020-06-23 22:44:00)
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. 1:02.93=26.57+36.35 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B R' B D L2 R U' @2020-06-23 22:34:36 
2. (DNF(1:20.36)=33.19+47.16[6C Idk]) R D L2 B2 D F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' B D F' U' L' B' R D2 @2020-06-23 22:36:47 
3. DNF(1:11.49)=26.62+44.87[M2 E' gives 3E2E and a flip] F' U L B2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' U' B' L2 U' L2 D R' D2 @2020-06-23 22:39:02 
4. (54.71) R' D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 L' B2 L F' D2 U' B' D2 U' @2020-06-23 22:42:37 
5. DNF(1:15.55)=27.69+47.86[3E] D2 R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 L U2 F2 B' U F U L' U' L' D2 R' @2020-06-23 22:44:00

This format is hard.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah maybe use B2o5


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Yeah maybe use B2o5



Best 2 of 5, right?


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 24, 2020)

I will get on that. Sorry, I'm trying to find the best format for BLD.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 24, 2020)

Goal: Sub 45
Cube: YuXin Little Magic
Method: 3 style
Comment: really bad don't know why...
1. DNF(54.54) pathetic screwup lol
2. 59.33
3. 51.68
4. 45.05 (close)
5. 1:03.80


----------



## semiprime799 (Aug 7, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-DNF
*Cube: *QiYi Thunderclap V3 M
*Method: *OP/OP+J-perm
*Comments: *I just want to get motivated... also why do I always mess up memo.

*Average of 12: *N/A

*Time List: *N/A


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Aug 8, 2020)

I should revive this. I'll put the new set of 5 scrambles on Tuesday this week.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 5, 2020)

*Round 2
Goal:* Not DNF
*Cube:* Tengyun v2
*Method:* OP/OP

*1. *DNF (6:30.069) [3C 6E]
*2. *DNF (4:08.164) [8E 5C]
*3. *DNF (5:09.195) [5E]
*4. *DNF (2:34.928) [7E] (Completely forgot edges)
*5. *DNS
*Mean:* DNF

@FluxDigital01 I can take over this thread if you want. @ProStar could you put this thread on your list of active threads?


----------

